# Birthday!!



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Not that I'm overly concerned, but today (the 11th) is my birthday (turning 24), and it isn't showing on the bottom 'o the boards.

I looked in my profile, and there's no mention of birthdays.  Is it a Community Supporter thing?

So, yeah, it's not a big deal, I'm more just wondering how it works...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 11, 2002)

Well happy birthday Garyh!!!  May you have a great year, and many more to come!


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks, Dragongirl!!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 11, 2002)

Happy birthday!  I added your birthday in manually, but you're still not showing up. You probably will next year.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 11, 2002)

alsih2o emerges from the back with several other potters-          " haaaapy birthdaaaaay, haappy haappy burthday, happy birthday, happy biiiiiiiiirthday gary!" hits gary with pie and leaves


----------



## Airwolf (Oct 11, 2002)

Congrats, on making it this far.  Soon it will be all downhill.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Happy birthday!  I added your birthday in manually, but you're still not showing up. You probably will next year.   *




Thanks P-Cat!!  One thing though:  I seem to be old even for an elf...



> Today's Birthdays: Leveau (37), Purple , praetorian (19), Drusilia Nailo (28), SamB (32), FeotisRules (22), *garyh (924)*




Funny!!


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!!

Alsih2o, I hope no orcs were harmed in the procurement of that pie.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 11, 2002)

Hee hee - I must have hit 1078 instead of 1978. Whoops!


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hee hee - I must have hit 1078 instead of 1978. Whoops! *




Ha!!   



> Today's Birthdays: Leveau (37), Purple , praetorian (19), Drusilia Nailo (28), SamB (32), FeotisRules (22), *garyh (24)*




[Testimonial]"I was born in 1078, but using Piratecat's patented wrinkle removal cream, I don't look a day over 24."[/Testimonial]


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alsih2o, I hope no orcs were harmed in the procurement of that pie.   *





 don't hold your breathe, it was an orc pie


----------



## Horacio (Oct 11, 2002)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 14, 2002)

Well, Gary, just keep in mind that you're only old for an elf if you don't play 1e.

Or, presumably, Hackmaster (although I'm not sure about that one).


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey, PC, as long as you're fixing birthdays, mine is Sept 12, 1970.  If you can toss that in, that'd be great!

('sokay, everyone always forgets my birthday....)


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Well, Gary, just keep in mind that you're only old for an elf if you don't play 1e.
> 
> Or, presumably, Hackmaster (although I'm not sure about that one). *




Keep in mind, given my _real_ age, 1E references pretty much go over my head (which is hard to do, since I'm 6'7" tall).  

Thanks for the B-Day wishes, everyone.  I had a great one!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Keep in mind, given my real age, 1E references pretty much go over my head (which is hard to do, since I'm 6'7" tall).
> 
> Thanks for the B-Day wishes, everyone.  I had a great one!! *




That's great to hear!!  Nothing worse then people getting down on their B-Day.  Well, here's to a happy un birthday as well!!


----------

